# Now If HD-DVD Wins the Format War...



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

how long until Blu-Ray Exclusives start showing up on HD-DVD in the 
United States and Canada?

I read online, that in Europe Blu-Ray Exclusives are on HD-DVD!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

It's all about $$$$$$

And the war will not be over until either:
a) Sony throws in the towl
b) Toshiba throws in the towl

After that... I bet it would be very limited titles that will be re-introduced on the "winning" format.... and it would probably be a while... and very dependent on title.

Major titles... Like SpiderMan and Transformers... sure, those will probably go quickly to the "other" winning format... but library titles...

very little chance.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think no matter who wins, the library stuff will be remastered eventually. I agree with Earl in general, but to say that the market has it in its power to decide the format war, and while it won't be "over" until the last "loser" player has been made, there will come a point where one player sees exponential growth and the other doesn't.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Historical point of reference...

How long did it take for some exclusive Divx Titles... to make it to DVD...
It is now 10 years later... and I bet there are still a few excusive Divx titles that haven't been re-mastered.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> exclusive Divx Titles


Was there really such a thing? I guess I just don't remember.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

space86 said:


> I read online, that in Europe Blu-Ray Exclusives are on HD-DVD!


Doubt it. HD-DVD doesn't have region coding. What would stop them from being imported?


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> Doubt it. HD-DVD doesn't have region coding. What would stop them from being imported?


They are, I've imported a few, HD DVD friendly studios overseas have distribution rights there for many movies that are Blu exclusive here.... It's only maybe 4-5 of my 60 or so HD DVD's


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Was there really such a thing? I guess I just don't remember.


Yes Divx was a rental disc format pushed by a few CE mfgr's and Circuit City (abt '96-'97) if memory serves me correctly. was a time early on it was a war between DVD / Divx just like now with HD /Blu


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

apexmi said:


> They are, I've imported a few, HD DVD friendly studios overseas have distribution rights there for many movies that are Blu exclusive here.... It's only maybe 4-5 of my 60 or so HD DVD's


I'm guessing NOT the biggies.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

apexmi said:


> Yes Divx was a rental disc format pushed by a few CE mfgr's and Circuit City (abt '96-'97) if memory serves me correctly. was a time early on it was a war between DVD / Divx just like now with HD /Blu


I remember the Divx / DVD squabble (can't really call it a war). I just don't recall any titles being Divx exclusive.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

There sure are still some Divx titles, several of which as TV movies might not make DVD but one surprise stood out to me: _Pure Luck_, grossed $17M. The other biggie hold out, _Ed Wood_ did finally make DVD as a special edition on its 10 year anniversary.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> I'm guessing NOT the biggies.


Not the real biggies yet that I've seen. some exclusives though. Reign of Fire is one I picked up a favorite of mine.....


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119267051987662923.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


> Clever movie buffs have discovered a workaround: Several dozen titles out in the U.S. exclusively on Blu-ray are available overseas on HD DVD. While studios like Sony, News Corp.'s Twentieth Century Fox and Walt Disney Co. tout their unswerving allegiance to Blu-ray stateside, in other countries titles like Sony's "xXx," Fox's "Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer" and Disney's "The Prestige" are available on HD DVD.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I totally stand corrected.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

machavez00 said:


> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119267051987662923.html?mod=googlenews_wsj


Many of these are $10-$15 more expensive, plus higher shipping. I guess if you really want a movie it might be worth it, but I was happy to watch F4:Rise of the Silver Surfer on regular DVD instead of paying $40+ for it and Harry Potter is coming to HD-DVD in December for only $20.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Whay in the world would Sony release a title anywhere in HD-DVD??????


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The European HD-DVD releases of US Blu-Ray exclusive titles is one more reason why HD-DVD can hang around longer. HD-DVD appears to be catching on more in Europe, and since copyrights for many movies are different outside the US, with other companies having international distribution rights... we are seeing HD-DVD releases in Europe of Blu-Ray only titles here BUT we are not seeing the reverse (i.e. European Blu-Ray releases of US HD-DVD exclusives).

This + Sony's poor track record in the past of picking the winning horse to ride + the recent deluge of cheap/sale HD-DVD players might swing the difference if the Blu-Ray camp doesn't do something.

IF HD-DVD were to prove the winner, then you can be sure Disney and FOX and yes, even Sony, wouldn't just sit there and pout when money could be had by selling HD-DVD releases of their movies. And there shouldn't be any re-mastering required... as companies like Warner that release for both formats now use the same master print to develop both releases. No reason why HD-DVD releases of Blu-Ray movies couldn't happen quickly once companies made that decision.

Of course the reverse is true too... if Blu-Ray wins, you can be sure those HD-DVD exclusives will show up too!


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

When will these movies come out in the United States and Canada?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I'd be shocked if this fight ended early. I'd expect it to go on for a couple of years more at least. Sony doesn't like losing and they could use a big hit product right now, badly. Toshiba seems intent on buying the market and that could work for them for quite a while. Both formats will live or die by new releases and both seem pretty locked into their supporting studios.

It's such a shame as it didn't need to happen. The two sides were supposedly _this close_ to settling on one format a few years ago. The talks eventually collapsed. I hope the person(s) who soured the deal rot in MiniDisc Hell.


----------

